# The Second page: where threads go to die? (poll)



## Agent Oracle (Jun 2, 2006)

It's funny how often we talk about ressurection, animating dead and whatnot, only to allow our own to slip by the wayside.  I'm talking, of course, about the second page here on the EN world forum.  It dosnt take much to loose a thread to the second page... a new OOtS, a random troll, something funny, and you can watch in disbelief as your thread plummets from page 1 to page 2, to page 3, often in less than a day.


----------



## painandgreed (Jun 2, 2006)

Where's the "I sometimes go to the second page." choice?


----------



## glass (Jun 2, 2006)

painandgreed said:
			
		

> Where's the "I sometimes go to the second page." choice?



Quite!  


glass.


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 2, 2006)

Where is the "what happens to threads that end up in Meta?" choice.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 2, 2006)

In the spirit of many recent polls, my answer is "yes."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2006)

I go to the second page, especially if I've noticed the lower threads are still pretty recent.

Chances are, I've posted on a thread on the second page, and I found the thread interesting. So, I'll want to find it and see if there any more replies.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I go to the second page, especially if I've noticed the lower threads are still pretty recent.




This is pretty much what I do, the occasional times that I browse through the Forusm.


----------



## Nomad4life (Jun 2, 2006)

If nothing really interests me on the first page, I’ll look at the second page.  Every once in a while I'll remember reading a post where somebody said something brain-dead-foolish, but I didn’t feel like typing up a response to it myself.  When I remember these special moments, I’ll check back several pages just to see if anyone else unwittingly stepped up to the plate on my behalf.


----------



## Uder (Jun 2, 2006)

I never go to page 2 unless I'm looking for something specific, and then it's usually in the rules forum. In fact, I very seldom go to the *1st* page. I'll check out the "latest forum topics" from the main page at least once a day, and subscribe to threads that are interesting to me.

Edit: I also try to vote in the featured poll now and then, which is another entry into the forums.


----------



## genshou (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm subscribed to most of the forums to receive a daily email listing every new and updated thread from the day.  I never check page 2, but I always see all of the threads that would be on it.  I didn't vote.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 3, 2006)

You should have an 'other' option, or else broader options.  For instance, I check page 2 infrequently.


----------



## cybertalus (Jun 3, 2006)

I frequently read page 2 of the forums.  

I very rarely read page 2 of the threads themselves.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jun 3, 2006)

On the Blizzard World of Warcraft General Forum, I made a post that fell to the fifth (that's 5th) page in 5 minutes! On the WoW forums, a single day's worth of posts can cover 25 pages (about 30 threads per page).

I'm not exaggerating. Go check it out. It's something I had to see to believe.

Bullgrit


----------



## Servitor of Wrath (Jun 4, 2006)

Ha! You haven't seen anything. One day on the GameFAQs boards over 1,000 threads were created in one day on the SSB:B boards a while back.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 4, 2006)

painandgreed said:
			
		

> Where's the "I sometimes go to the second page." choice?





That's my vote.

Seriously, scrolling all the way down and clicking on the 2 is such a chore.  This computer needs to understand verbal commands.  Damn frankenputer mark 2.


----------



## Richards (Jun 4, 2006)

I almost always go to the second page.  Sometimes even the third page.  It all depends on how long ago I was on the boards before this time - I usually continue on down the pages until I pick up where I left off last time, and the bold/non-bold fonts help me out there immeasurably.

Johnathan


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Servitor of Wrath said:
			
		

> Ha! You haven't seen anything. One day on the GameFAQs boards over 1,000 threads were created in one day on the SSB:B boards a while back.



 Super Smash Brothers: Brawl?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 4, 2006)

Bullgrit said:
			
		

> On the Blizzard World of Warcraft General Forum, I made a post that fell to the fifth (that's 5th) page in 5 minutes! On the WoW forums, a single day's worth of posts can cover 25 pages (about 30 threads per page).
> 
> I'm not exaggerating. Go check it out. It's something I had to see to believe.
> 
> Bullgrit




I wish the Homebrew Forum had this much traffic.  We'd NEVER run out of monsters then.


----------



## genshou (Jun 4, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I wish the Homebrew Forum had this much traffic.  We'd NEVER run out of monsters then.



Like you need more vicious and nasty ways to kill PCs. 

Yes, of course I'm joking!  There are never enough monsters.  Ever.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 4, 2006)

i always (whenever possible) go to the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or whatever page has the last of the threads that i have not yet viewed since my last sign on (in fact, i'm likely to have to dig deeply today, since my last login was on June 1st).

the fact that so many people voted for options other than #1 makes me feel a whole lot less bad about how often i bump threads to get them back onto page 1.


----------

